# Droid Bionic: Motorola's Bastard Child



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Does anyone else feel like Bionic owners are gonna get the shaft since the Razr got released. Anyone else feel like they should have waited for the Razr or Nexus.


----------



## ddggttff3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Im glad I got the bionic. Once google takes over motorola, hopefully they unlock all bootladers. There is nothing that I like about the nexus or razr compared to my bionic. Bionic supports wireless charging, has a 8MP camera, will have ICS, AND has replaceable batteries, lots of internal storage, and a SD slot. Not only that, but currently the community has done AMAZING work in little time!


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Does anyone else feel like Bionic owners are gonna get the shaft since the Razr got released. Anyone else feel like they should have waited for the Razr or Nexus.


I agree

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

+1

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

ddggttff3 said:


> Im glad I got the bionic. Once google takes over motorola, hopefully they unlock all bootladers. There is nothing that I like about the nexus or razr compared to my bionic. Bionic supports wireless charging, has a 8MP camera, will have ICS, AND has replaceable batteries, lots of internal storage, and a SD slot. Not only that, but currently the community has done AMAZING work in little time!


Very true didn't mean to come off as not liking the Bionic, I absolutely love mine and agree with all your points. To me it was just odd to release the Razr so soon after. The Galaxy Nexus doesn't appeal to me for one reason SAMSUNG!!


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I actually love my bionic too especially the case I just bought. I really hope that dev's still cater to us


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

ddggttff3 said:


> Im glad I got the bionic. Once google takes over motorola, hopefully they unlock all bootladers. There is nothing that I like about the nexus or razr compared to my bionic. Bionic supports wireless charging, has a 8MP camera, will have ICS, AND has replaceable batteries, lots of internal storage, and a SD slot. Not only that, but currently the community has done AMAZING work in little time!


I agree...BUT it is a slap in the face to those of us who waited 9 months for this $300 device only to be plagued with bugs (biggest one being the data drop) and instead of getting the update on time, Verizon releases a "better" Moto LTE device. If it wasn't for our great developers giving us as much as they have, with as little to work from, I'd probably be chewing someone's tushy out...
That being said, I love my bionic and the removable battery and external memory


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

ddggttff3 said:


> Im glad I got the bionic. Once google takes over motorola, hopefully they unlock all bootladers. There is nothing that I like about the nexus or razr compared to my bionic. Bionic supports wireless charging, has a 8MP camera, will have ICS, AND has replaceable batteries, lots of internal storage, and a SD slot. Not only that, but currently the community has done AMAZING work in little time!


I just got mine 2 weeks ago and I'm very happy for all of the above. I came from a Thunderbolt and I'm happier to be with using something that's been out a bit and has had the kinks worked out much better that the latest "New" thing. Besides, it's got good support and it's working fine for me!


----------



## tehsusenoh (Sep 22, 2011)

I love my Bionic. The razr would appeal, especially with that screen, but there isn't a removable battery. And the nexus is great, but I really wish Google would have chosen Motorola over Samsung again.


----------



## ddggttff3 (Oct 11, 2011)

All the razr is, is a gimmick. it is LITERALLY the same phone as the bionic. All same hardware, except two things. The screen (looks better then the bionics, but barely.... still pentile) and the CPU. Its the same CPU, just overclocked a little bit. Now the source code for the bionic is also out which it is not for razr, so if google does unlock the bootloaders, we will have OC'ing kernels left and right, that probably will work with the razr as well. Same CPU, same Chipset. We just get it first







I see it as a gamble. Right now its a great device, but if it gets opened... just imagine..


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> I actually love my bionic too especially the case I just bought. I really hope that dev's still cater to us


What case did you get?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I have to wait and see I guess. I'm horribly addicted to flashing and with a couple options I'm going crazy. Of course i throw my own changes in the mix but I cant do any more than anyone else, im not that good yet. My old phone was the droid 2 (not the global) and I've been through this before, we'll see if anyone's left in a few weeks. It does make me sad though because it is a solid crazy fast phone and like others that got it I "heard" it would have a large development backing. The dev's have done crazy things with it but its starting to feel like the d2 all over again and if it keeps up its gonna have a nice .223 sized hole right through it. I buy my phones to hack them, a nearly unhackable phone makes me sad, guess ill have to buy a new one.
Sorry I have to reply to the Guy above: if this phone gets unlocked or even a working cm7 with LTE ill hold on to it until it dies but its not looking good.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Glad to see I'm not alone in the Bionic fan club here and that several people here feel the same as me about the Razr and Nexus. I was beginning to think I was alone. I too am really looking forward to what the Dev community has in store for our device long term.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

acronym said:


> What case did you get?


I went to a verizon store and found a pretty nice case that I haven't seen on the web. I really don't like the gel, silicone style due to the feel. This case wraps around it like a black two piece set. I will take a pic and post it.

Like I said though, the price is a little on the high side but the quality is really good


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Glad to see I'm not alone in the Bionic fan club here and that several people here feel the same as me about the Razr and Nexus. I was beginning to think I was alone. I too am really looking forward to what the Dev community has in store for our device long term.


Actually, the other two phones doesn't appeal me as well. It's all HYPE! Always need to get the new thing and we end up losing money....lol Let's just donate to the dev to keep creating something good for us.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have to admit... I felt sorta slapped in the face by paying 200+ bucks for a phone that was the "best" for literally like 2 weeks... all just for a dud of a phone to be released (razr) that is convincing n00bs left and right that the razr is better than the bionic when it's just not so. With all things considered, I still think the bionic is the best phone out there. But I still felt the slap from moto. Not cool.

And the Gnex is just too effing big if you ask me. 4.65" is like a mini tablet, not a phone.

If the bionic gets unlocked, super. Otherwise the devs have already built incredible roms that can do great things outside of strict AOSP.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I have to wait and see I guess. I'm horribly addicted to flashing and with a couple options I'm going crazy. Of course i throw my own changes in the mix but I cant do any more than anyone else, im not that good yet. My old phone was the droid 2 (not the global) and I've been through this before, we'll see if anyone's left in a few weeks. It does make me sad though because it is a solid crazy fast phone and like others that got it I "heard" it would have a large development backing. The dev's have done crazy things with it but its starting to feel like the d2 all over again and if it keeps up its gonna have a nice .223 sized hole right through it. I buy my phones to hack them, a nearly unhackable phone makes me sad, guess ill have to buy a new one.
> Sorry I have to reply to the Guy above: if this phone gets unlocked or even a working cm7 with LTE ill hold on to it until it dies but its not looking good.


P3droid made a fix for CM7 alpha for 4g, welcome to CM7 LTE


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Uraiga said:


> P3droid made a fix for CM7 alpha for 4g, welcome to CM7 LTE


Is there a working rom?


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Is there a working rom?


Well... it's still alpha soooo.. sorta lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with everyone about the drawbacks of the razr but I was sad to see DT saying that the code in the bionic sucks compared to the razr... I guess it is a lot simpler than the bionics and I hope that doesn't cause the devs to lose interest


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

I bought my Bionic right after it (finally) got released and I do not regret buying it. It's a great device with a TON of potential.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

So glad to see I'm not the only one that thinks the Bionic is still the bomb diggity.... which.... it IS.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

_base2 said:


> So glad to see I'm not the only one that thinks the Bionic is still the bomb diggity.... which.... it IS.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Uraiga said:


> P3droid made a fix for CM7 alpha for 4g, welcome to CM7 LTE


Really? That's the best news i've got all month! So where is it? My Droid world?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Really? That's the best news i've got all month! So where is it? My Droid world?


Ok I just looked some stuff up and all I found was something p3droid said on twitter a few days ago. He said "all hands abandon ship..... my thoughts on the bionic" word for word. That sucks, its horrible the way Motorola builds solid quality locked down "open source" phones. Áaaaaaaghhhhhhh FU*K!!!!!! MAKES ME SO MAD. Oh well.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Ok I just looked some stuff up and all I found was something p3droid said on twitter a few days ago. He said "all hands abandon ship..... my thoughts on the bionic" word for word. That sucks, its horrible the way Motorola builds solid quality locked down "open source" phones. Áaaaaaaghhhhhhh FU*K!!!!!! MAKES ME SO MAD. Oh well.


Its a catch 22 buy a top quality phone and it's locked down lol


----------



## coreywilner (Oct 25, 2011)

Remember, the Bionic was not supposed to be this late! It was announced way back at CES this year as I recall. After that, for reasons I don't know, the platform that was to be the Bionic was scrapped and a different platform that was in the works became the Bionic.Unfortunately, RAZR was in the works concurrently and their releases probably came closer than both Motorola and Verizon would have liked.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Ya you guys are right.


----------

